# Feed Scoop In Pounds...



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

It's a life saver! 
SureScoop Feed Scoop - Dover Saddlery.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

AH HA!

I could kiss you right now! THANKS!! I am ordering the blasted thing right now!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I found a scoop - I am just waiting for it to get to me 

There are a few at the barn I board at who have the same exact scoop, from Purina Feeds. I contacted Purina and they are sending me one for free.

What I do not understand, is why do to feed stores sell scoops in quarts.....when all feed instructions are in pounds?!??!! Quarts and Pounds aren't even equivilant to one another, you cannot even take so many quarts in a pound or vise versa.

Makes no sense what-so-ever! LOL.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The reason is that the volume to weight ratio of feeds varies so much that one pound of Feed A would not be the same size scoop - volume wise - as one pound of Feed B. Volume is static, weight varies....so they standardize scoops by using volume.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Makes me think of that old question; what weighs more, a pound of bricks or a pound of feathers? You'd end up with a lot more feathers than you would bricks, and I'm sure neither of them would fit in your handy new scoop.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Smart Pak has one that with the weight measurements for sweet feed on one side and regular pellets on the other which I thought was kinda cool.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont really understand a scoop in pounds....

all you have to do is measure out a pound of the certain feed and put it in the scoop & see how much it fills up


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The one from Purina is made specifically for Purina Senior and Purina Ultium - so it works out great for me 

Ok - so how does one measure out a pound, if they don't know what a pound is in that particular feed? How does one do that if they don't have a scale? How inconvenient.

I am glad I found my scoop that comes in pounds, to beable to follow the pound measurements on the bag, and to ensure that my guy is getting exactly what he needs  YAY POUNDAGE FEED SCOOPS!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a "pound line" marked on my feed scoop and I give my guy that amount of two different feeds. One feed is a pound at the line, and the other is WAY lighter.
They really should change the measurement on feed. Not everyone has a scale around for that, and not every type of feed has its own pound scoop. It would make this all a lot less complicated..


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Ok - so how does one measure out a pound, if they don't know what a pound is in that particular feed? How does one do that if they don't have a scale? How inconvenient.


Get a scale? 

Haha. I don't mean to make fun, if that's what it's sounding like. I'm very happy to see that you're making the effort to really follow the feeding instructions. More people need to pay attention to that sort of thing. =]


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Get a scale?
> 
> Haha. I don't mean to make fun, if that's what it's sounding like. I'm very happy to see that you're making the effort to really follow the feeding instructions. More people need to pay attention to that sort of thing. =]


Actually that is exactly the answer. A small kitchen scale will cost a few dollars - measure out one pound of feed using the scale, put it in the scoop you want to use and mark the point for 1 lb of that feed (you can mark for multiple feeds one one scoop). It's really not difficult or inconvenient - takes all of maybe two minutes.


----------



## foreignmusic (Mar 7, 2010)

Seriously! Get a scale, lol : ) If feeding by poundage/day, which is appropriate anyway, I would think that a scale is as common in the feed room as the feed itself. Maybe not....

Granted, once one has set up a pound of feed there is familiarity with the volume at that point. I have been feeding horses for eons and have become very familiar with what a pound of this is compared to a pound of that and how much volume is involved. IF a new feed product comes in, it gets weighed. On a scale : ).


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've fed by weight for over 20 years. In my feed room I have a scale hanging above my feed bin that is set for "0" with a bucket hanging on the hook. I just use my scoop and add feed up to the weight that I want each particular horse to have.

If you are feeding just one or two horses, you can bring any scale to the barn, measure out the feed to the weight you want to give the horse then put a mark on the scoop corresponding to the volume that the feed represents. As long as you tap the bottom of the scoop each time you fill it so that the feed compacts, and you use the same feed each time, you should be fine.

(The hanging scale works better and is simpler. I'll take a picture of my setup latter today)


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, I agree with you guys. If I had my own barn, and was feeing my horses alone, or if I were managing a barn and was feeding clients horses - I would totally get a scale. Absolutely.

And yes, they should sell feed scales at feed stores. That's another retarded "doh" with feed stores.

But, since I have Nelson, and he is on Purina Senior - the feed scoop will work just fine since it is made specifically to measure the feed he is on


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Just for the point of information, (I realize that it wouldn't work for MIEventer - although all barns should be doing it this way - IMO), this is my set up:


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

you could just take a sample of your horses feed to a grocery store & use one of theirs to figure out how much a pound is


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep I could, if I wasn't getting the scoop 

~~~

Hey iride! That is awesome and thanks for taking the time out to share your setup with us! 

I'll definately keep that in mind if I switch Nelson's feed up. 

I do agree, every barn should have that setup! If and when I move Nelson to this other barn I've been considering going to, I will bring this up with the BO there to ensure that my horse and all the others are getting the exact measurement they require per feed they are getting.


----------

